# My belly dancing video



## Hole (Jan 12, 2009)

Please comment and rate and I will love you.

Shameless self-promo here.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

OOOOOH look at you with your sexy moves!  :happy: :blush:

rated and commented  I'm xxsatanickittenxx


----------



## Hole (Jan 12, 2009)

Hole said:


> Please comment and rate and I will love you.
> 
> Shameless self-promo here.





kinkykitten said:


> OOOOOH look at you with your sexy moves!  :happy: :blush:
> 
> rated and commented  I'm xxsatanickittenxx



Wohoo! Thanks Sarah. :blush::happy:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

Hole said:


> Wohoo! Thanks Sarah. :blush::happy:



Hehehe  No problem.... Sarah!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2009)

Um...Um...Um...


-Uriel


----------



## Tad (Jan 12, 2009)

Never mind.......now it comes up when I went through the list of all 1 of your videos....weird!

And well worth the trouble. And here I was thinking you couldn't get any more awesome *L*


----------



## Karebehr (Jan 12, 2009)

Very nice Hole....awesome moves!


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

Very nice 

Cant rep now! Will rep later!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn, girl! Those hips, are mesmerizing.

Now you've gone and amplified my girl-crush ;]


Great moves, I commend you for being brave, being sexy, and for being a good dancer and awesome gal!!


<3 Sarah Beth


----------



## Hole (Jan 12, 2009)

:blush:Thanks all of you.

Sarah Beth, aw you are too kind.:kiss2:

What is up with me and all the love I have for the Sarahs on the board?
:wubu:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 12, 2009)

Two words

Whenever..Wherever

vid and song by Shakira...


Shake and Bake baby


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 12, 2009)

Hole said:


> Please comment and rate and I will love you.
> 
> Shameless self-promo here.



You are so unbelievably sexy


----------



## Risible (Jan 12, 2009)

Wonderful, Hole! I think you mentioned somewhere one of your parents is Middle Eastern? Did you learn bellydance from family members? You have very nice, subtle shimmying and hip movements and very graceful hand movements (on top of being a beautiful young lady).

I was a member of an all-fat women bellydance troupe in So Cal, the Fatimas, for years. We performed in public and that was esteem-raising, but I enjoyed the bellydance for the fun of it, plus it really tightened up the old core muscles, know what I mean?  I have to say - a fat bellydancer has to move very little to achieve the shimmying effect.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 12, 2009)

That was damn hot-hot-hot.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 12, 2009)

your beautiful face is obscured by your hair


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 12, 2009)

Hole said:


> Please comment and rate and I will love you.
> 
> Shameless self-promo here.



What are the chances of you doing the exact same dance, only totally naked this time for me? :smitten:


----------



## Esther (Jan 12, 2009)

Holy hottie!


----------



## KingOfPain (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn!

I must say, your hips are freakin' amazing! :smitten:


----------



## escapist (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok you can mark this up to roomer or whatever, but I heard once upon a time that belly dancing was to teach women how to "pleasure" the big fat overweight Sheikh (on top of course) who took care of them. Being large in size myself all I can say is .....OMG YUMMY! I'll bet you know what I was thinking about!


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 13, 2009)

um um um :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Cors (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh wow! How long did it take for you to learn that?


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^Cors! See below. 



Risible said:


> Wonderful, Hole! I think you mentioned somewhere one of your parents is Middle Eastern? Did you learn bellydance from family members? You have very nice, subtle shimmying and hip movements and very graceful hand movements (on top of being a beautiful young lady).


Yes, that is correct.  And no one taught me. Self-taught I suppose. Just dancing on and off over the years.
And thank you very much darling. :wubu: 




Risible said:


> I was a member of an all-fat women bellydance troupe in So Cal, the Fatimas, for years. We performed in public and that was esteem-raising, but I enjoyed the bellydance for the fun of it, plus it really tightened up the old core muscles, know what I mean?  I have to say - a fat bellydancer has to move very little to achieve the shimmying effect.




That's awesome. It is fun, isn't it? And on top of that, a good work out. I hate gyms, treadmills and all of that. I appreciate your input!


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

escapist said:


> Ok you can mark this up to roomer or whatever, but I heard once upon a time that belly dancing was to teach women how to "pleasure" the big fat overweight Sheikh (on top of course) who took care of them. Being large in size myself all I can say is .....OMG YUMMY! I'll bet you know what I was thinking about!




Haha, I have never heard of that.. That is interesting though. And so is the rep comment you gave me. It kinda makes sense though..I am flexible so that is put to use in other areas...all areas. Ahem.



And to all the posters.. You've made me smile.:happy:I didn't expect such feedback! Thanks you lot. :blush:


----------



## Hole (Feb 16, 2009)

New video, for those who are interested. Otherwise, ignore this post.

I had requests to show 'belly' so there ya go.


----------



## Lavasse (Feb 16, 2009)

On a scale of 1 to 10 I give it a 10.......TRILLION


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

The belly dancing was great and it's really cool that you're into that but I'm gonna give the most brutally honest opinion...the moves were great but you could have bounced up and down through the whole video and I think you would have gotten equally as many positive male responses ...now the women on the other hand will truly appreciate the beauty of it...except maybe that sick little freak Dr.P who I am secretly in love with haha. 

Nice video chica.


----------



## Karebehr (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice video Hole :smitten:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 16, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ...except maybe that sick little freak Dr.P who I am secretly in love with haha.



Aww, you really know how to flatter a girl.:blush: But I think you are confused about the meaning of the word secret. It usually DOESN'T involve posting things on a public message board.

AND this is a nice video 
AND sick little freaks can appreciate art too......especially art forms that were originated as a form of seduction.

Seriously Hole, I have always really been fascinated with belly dancing and I'm glad you shared it with us.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

^I guess the cat is out of the bag...but it was actually part of the joke,maybe you should step your game up P.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 16, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^I guess the cat is out of the bag...but it was actually part of the joke,maybe you should step your game up P.



Yes, yes, I got it. I was just playing along. I may be a freak, but I'm not actually a moron.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

Really? because I'm actually part Morón.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 16, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Really? because I'm actually part Morón.



So...would that make it incest?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> So...would that make it incest?



Yes and No depends on who you ask.


----------



## Tad (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, amazing hip movement, and you have the curves to really highlight that. Thank you very much for sharing--that was how I always thought belly dancing should be.

Only, at the end when you were turning off the camera, you looked so sombre  I'd have thought doing something like that, so well, would have some joyous effect?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 16, 2009)

This video is indeed wonderful, but not as wonderful as some others that I hae seen...:kiss2::wubu:


-Uriel


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

Good lord where's Louis KC when you need a co sign.

I hope anyone who doesn't know me too well realizes I was joking,I have gotten in trouble in other areas of this board by the "I'm so serious" crowd.

*actual thoughts*
Hole, the dancing was very beautiful and artistic along with you as well.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 16, 2009)

I somehow missed the first video/posting of this thread, so I'm certainly glad you posted another video, Hole. 

Very nice hip gyrations -- seductive indeed. Also, can't go without complimenting your very long hair, as a total long hair fan. 

I will agree with one post above, since the same thought occurred to me -- when you leaned in to shut off the video, your facial expression conveyed only "Grr!"


----------



## imfree (Feb 16, 2009)

Hole said:


> Please comment and rate and I will love you.
> 
> Shameless self-promo here.



You perform well and you are beautiful.:bow:


----------



## Hole (Feb 16, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Good lord where's Louis KC when you need a co sign.
> 
> I hope anyone who doesn't know me too well realizes I was joking,I have gotten in trouble in other areas of this board by the "I'm so serious" crowd.
> 
> ...



Haha, silly. I'm not offended at all. You actually made me chuckle.Thank you btw.


And thanks everyone else!:bow: Yeah,I know I look pissed off. I was just really tired. I'm able to smile,I promise.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 16, 2009)

Work it ...work it...lol

What broke your grove at the end..it looked like you were really starting to feel it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 17, 2009)

missed the first video but did see the second one.

10/10 two thumbs up


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2009)

Hole said:


> Haha, silly. I'm not offended at all. You actually made me chuckle.Thank you btw.
> 
> 
> And thanks everyone else!:bow: Yeah,I know I look pissed off. I was just really tired. I'm able to smile,I promise.



I can confirm, she has a beautiful smile.
:wubu:


-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Feb 19, 2009)

Just made a new one.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 19, 2009)

You are a wonderfully talented dancer, my dear girl.

-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You are a wonderfully talented dancer, my dear girl.
> 
> -Uriel



Agreed... Totally! Gorgeous too!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 19, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Agreed... Totally! Gorgeous too!



Yep, but I tell her that so much, I don't want her head to explode...

Ha, I think I just did it again,


-Uriel


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 19, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Work it ...work it...lol
> 
> What broke your grove at the end..it looked like you were really starting to feel it.



I was dancing around today....and realized what broke your grove...the song ended:doh:..lol

I love dancing to long sets ...if there good


----------



## logix (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG why wasn't i here for this... sadness! :shocked::shocked:


----------



## Hole (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken legs, actually the memory ran out.



I took them off youtube but here they are on my photobucket. 

The music isn't in sync with the dancing in one of them. They're recorded with my mobile camera, hence the crap quality.


----------



## logix (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW amazing... i know what i want for Christmas this year. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 5, 2009)

*tries to wipe copious drool from his lips*

Absolutely mesmerizing. Thy are beauty, sensuality and femininity incarnate. My most humble and sincere praise, good lady!


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 6, 2009)

logix said:


> WOW amazing... i know what i want for Christmas this year. :wubu::wubu:



A bellydancing workout video?...hehe


----------



## logix (Mar 6, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> A bellydancing workout video?...hehe



roflmao not quite but good try. My belly dances without videos and without me trying.


----------

